

Did you know about Google's high-tech image sprite? - andrewljohnson
http://www.google.com/images/nav_logo4.png

======
pohl
If you find this technique interesting, check out GWT's excellent support for
automatically generating these at compile-time: just subclass ImageBundle (a
simple tag interface) and use annotations to reference the PNGs you need, and
the compiler will bundle them into one image like this. At runtime, when you
create an Image (from an AbstractImagePrototype that the ImageBundle's methods
will give you) all of the work of slicing the specific section is done for you
automatically.

And the cherry on top: you can use PNG transparency and the framework will
automatically insert the appropriate hack for IE6 in the version of the
javascript that those users will get.

It's extremely slick.

------
lacker
Bonus points to anyone who can figure out what the "x" to the right of the
"+-" is for.

